#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Mikrotik X youtube...perda de tempo...

## Roberto21

Olá pessoal, mais uma vez venho compartilhar os conhecimentos adquiridos no dia a dia nos estudos e procura de um conhecimento cada vez maior, para prestar um serviço de qualidade aos clientes de minha rede,tenho percebido no forum que muitos aprendem, mas, poucos compartilham, nós vemos mais aqui no forum tópicos com perguntas e respostas, quando alguém soluciona o problema de alguém vem um agradecimento (as vezes) mas depois não é compartilhado (na maioria das vezes).

Vejo tópicos em que as pessoas dizem que (PAGAM) pra quem resolver, e percebo o número grande de acessos a esse tal tópico, existem poucos tópicos como os do *MAGAL, CATV, ALEXANDRE* entre outros que realmente ensina a todos sem querer nada em troca, como o que aprendi até hoje com o MK todos vocês tem grande parcela de contribuição vou tentar retornar a contribuição (novamente).

Seguinte:

Analizando o cache de minha rede com referencias ao YOUTUBE percebi a grande besteira que é fazer cache do youtube, ou deixar que os seus arquivos entrem no cache, vou explicar porque:

Os arquivos do YOUTUBE são dinâmicos, ou seja, todas as vezes que solicitamos um vídeo, mesmo que seja o mesmo vídeo eles vem de servidores diferentes como no exemplo do endereço do vídeo abaixo:

http://www.youtube.com/get_videousef=0&vq=null&video_id=2wrFQesp5Qw&l=222&sk=D3EE941XrrPqDGhar5QVj5zjK7XXfs2WC&fmt_map=&t=OEgsToPDskLORXK5CAtvKg3W6PNlc0OK&hl=pt-br&plid=AARaKNO3dXeECCThAAAAoAAQIAE&t=OEgsToPDskLORXK5CAtvKg3W6PNlc0OK&OBT_fname=Apostando%20o%20toba%20no%20truco.flv


http://www.youtube.com/get_video?usef=0&vq=null&video_id=2wrFQesp5Qw&l=222&sk=UsKTnliBz2k4fxiInDGNplRqS1t-QazQC&fmt_map=&t=OEgsToPDskJYO6N2F8iX3s28bEhMm9xS&hl=ptbr&plid=AARaKMqVnsN6sc_6AAAAoAAQIAE&t=OEgsToPDskJYO6N2F8iX3s28bEhMm9xS&OBT_fname=Apostando%20o%20toba%20no%20truco.flv

Esse endereço pertençe ao mesmo vídeo, mas percebam que o endereço só é igual na parte vermelha do endereço, mas depois é diferente, o que isso poderá causar no cache?

*Dois arquivos repetidos com o mesmo conteúdo mas que dificilmente serão acessados uma vez mais*, isso fará o cache encher rapidinho, com arquivos que contém em média *9 MEGAS CADA* e que dificilmente serão acessados novamente.

Se você leu até aqui já deve ter percebido que para quem usa o cache do Mikrotik é uma roubada fazer cache do youtube, já ví em alguns post's assim: Não faz cache do youtube, e percebi que está errado, faz sim, e já comprovei isso, cada vez que o vídeo é acessado ele vai para dentro do cache mas não é acessado novamente.

Em dois dias de monitoramento e ''desvio dos vídeos do youtube'' do cache deixei de colocar dentro do cache quase *3 GIGAS DE ARQUIVOS* desnecessários, fazendo assim com que o cache fique muito mas enchuto, não sobrecarregando o mesmo, agora como fiz isso?


Seguinte:


O *Alexandre*, quando postou os vídeos do cache full deu uma contribuição enorme a todo país, e nos mostrou uma parte da guia avançada do firewall que quase ninguém nesse *Brasil* usava, que é na aba ADVANCED a guia CONTENT, vamos analizar isso:

Olha só, ali é uma função incrível do firewall do MK que determina *TUDO QUE CONTER* *''MARQUE''* então essa regra pode ser usada em infinitas situações para marcar, bloquear,direcionar,dropar, em muitas situações no MK no NAT, no FILTER,MANGLE, ou seja, na maioria das principais funções do firewall.

Então, observando acima os endereços do YOUTUBE você perceberá que nas duas situações, e em todas que se referir ao youtube a palavra YOUTUBE está presente no cabeçalho, então para marcar tudo que vem do YOUTUBE só é necessário em ADVANCED CONTENT nós colocaremos a palavra youtube (minúscula) e ai tudo relacionado ao youtube será marcado no mangle com facilidade, vejam abaixo as regras que uso aqui para fazer a marcação no mangle:

add chain=prerouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=YTB \
passthrough=yes content=youtube comment="YOUTUBE" disabled=no

add chain=postrouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=YTB \
passthrough=yes content=youtube comment="" disabled=no 

add chain=prerouting action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=youtube \
passthrough=yes connection-mark=YTB comment="" disabled=no 

add chain=postrouting action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=youtube \
passthrough=yes connection-mark=YTB comment="" disabled=no


A partir dessa marcação pude tratar os pacotes vindos do youtube da forma adequada para a rede, (no caso a minha),marcando a conexão no mangle e criando uma queue tree com uma velocidade ''possível'' para a minha realidade fazendo com que os meus clientes ao acessarem os vídeos do youtube tenham um mega de velocidade nesses vídeos, mas usando o link, esses vídeos não entram mais no cache, vou mostrar abaixo a regra da queue tree e depois mostrarei como exclui do meu cache:

add name="YOUTUBE" parent=global-total packet-mark=youtube limit-at=0 \
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 

Feito isso eu determinei que a velocidade deles seja um mega para assitir os vídeos, ai você me perguntaria, não é demais? Ai eu usaria a mesma tese do cache full, é melhor que ele faça logo o download do vídeo do que ficar ums 5 minutos causando trafego na rede, (essa velocidade é dividida entre todos), se muitos estiverem usando o desempenho do download diminuirá, o que certamente desmotivará um acesso contínuo ao youtube.Então o seu cliente não poderá reclamar de velocidae já que certamente você estará dando a ele mais do que a velocidade contratada e quando o desempenho diminuir é por que ele voltou a ter a sua velocidade normal.

Nada disso adiantará se esses vídeos entrarem no cache, então tirei os mesmos do cache com a utilização da mesma regra ''CONTENT'' mas agora no NAT, a regra é essa aqui abaixo:

add chain=dstnat action=accept content=youtube comment="YOUTUBE" disabled=no

Lembrando que essa regra deve ser adicionada antes da regra do redirecionamento no NAT.

Bom essa é a minha contribuição, para quem puder esvaziar o cache acrescentar as regras e depois ver como o cache vai enchendo em uma velocidade muito inferior ao de costume perceberá a eficácia das regras, vale salientar que essa regra se aplica a quem usa o Mikrotik com cache, mas se aplica também aos que usam com o squid em paralelo (dependendo das configurações do squid).


*A leitura foi útil? Um agradecimento por favor...* :Dancing:

----------


## rps67

Bravo, parabéns. Assim o forum só tem a crescer .
Parabéns mesmo .........

OBS : Vou testar esse mangle ae para um load balance, jogando o youtube pra um link especifico.
Posto resultados depois.

----------


## Roberto21

Boa...você marca o youtube com facilidade e redireciona para outro link...observe que a marcação de qualquer coisa que antes era problemática agora torna-se bem mais fácil. :Itsme:

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Roberto, agradeço muito mesmo pelas suas informações... eu sempre leio os seus tópicos são ricos em detalhes e ajudam muito agente que estar iniciando...

Tenho uma pergunta que pode ser boba, porque sua marcação se repete? Ou seja a mesma regra repete uma vez...

----------


## Roberto21

Olá, boa tarde!


Não é a mesma regra não, observe que em uma a marcação é feita em prerouting e a outra em postrouting.

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

É verdade, e eu fiquei olhando para achar uma diferença e não vi... valeu!

----------


## cesarpsa

Boa Noite,
Muito bom esse tópico.
sou iniciante e gostaria de saber se posso usar na minha rede que é apenas hotspots e nunca mechir na parte de cache tendo envista poucos topicos sobre o que é, só tem como esvasiar ou como se ter cache full em alguns MK, mais nunca como, pra que e por que fazer um ajuste pra controlar o cache.

----------


## JHONNE

pessoal,


tava olhando no link postado pelo roberto no post inical e podemos observar que o nome do arquivo no fim do parametro não muda, será que com essa informação agente não teria como fazer uma regra que forçasse a procura do arquivo no cache?

----------


## Roberto21

> pessoal,
> 
> 
> tava olhando no link postado pelo roberto no post inical e podemos observar que o nome do arquivo no fim do parametro não muda, será que com essa informação agente não teria como fazer uma regra que forçasse a procura do arquivo no cache?


 
Olá!

Já pensei em fazer isso, mas para isso teríamos que ter os nomes de todos dos arquivos, o que seria impossível no caso. :Itsme:

----------


## gulinhaster

> Bravo, parabéns. Assim o forum só tem a crescer .
> Parabéns mesmo .........
> 
> OBS : Vou testar esse mangle ae para um load balance, jogando o youtube pra um link especifico.
> Posto resultados depois.


Vc testou e deu certo em seu load,pq testei aqui e direcionei para um link mas não deu certo não.
E parabens para ROBERTO21 por mais esse tuto que colocou aqui para compartilhar com nós.

----------


## Roberto21

Bom, a marcação funciona de forma perfeita, isso eu já tinha testado bem aqui, mas para um redirecionamento tem que ser bem observado, talvez o seu problema esteja justamente na regra de redirecionamento que não está perfeita, mas a marcação deve estar não é?

Porque se os vídeos estiverem sendo marcados no mangle, seu problema será só na regra de redirecionamento mesmo.

----------


## gulinhaster

> Bom, a marcação funciona de forma perfeita, isso eu já tinha testado bem aqui, mas para um redirecionamento tem que ser bem observado, talvez o seu problema esteja justamente na regra de redirecionamento que não está perfeita, mas a marcação deve estar não é?
> 
> Porque se os vídeos estiverem sendo marcados no mangle, seu problema será só na regra de redirecionamento mesmo.


 
Essa foi a regra para redirecionar que coloquei,esta em anexo.

----------


## O-Ren

Este tópico é a mesma coisa que o Mr. RG me falou outro dia. Você mandou vê. Valeu.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Olá pessoal, mais uma vez venho compartilhar os conhecimentos adquiridos no dia a dia nos estudos e procura de um conhecimento cada vez maior, para prestar um serviço de qualidade aos clientes de minha rede,tenho percebido no forum que muitos aprendem, mas, poucos compartilham, nós vemos mais aqui no forum tópicos com perguntas e respostas, quando alguém soluciona o problema de alguém vem um agradecimento (as vezes) mas depois não é compartilhado (na maioria das vezes).
> 
> Vejo tópicos em que as pessoas dizem que (PAGAM) pra quem resolver, e percebo o número grande de acessos a esse tal tópico, existem poucos tópicos como os do *MAGAL, CATV, ALEXANDRE* entre outros que realmente ensina a todos sem querer nada em troca, como o que aprendi até hoje com o MK todos vocês tem grande parcela de contribuição vou tentar retornar a contribuição (novamente).
> 
> Seguinte:
> 
> Analizando o cache de minha rede com referencias ao YOUTUBE percebi a grande besteira que é fazer cache do youtube, ou deixar que os seus arquivos entrem no cache, vou explicar porque:
> 
> Os arquivos do YOUTUBE são dinâmicos, ou seja, todas as vezes que solicitamos um vídeo, mesmo que seja o mesmo vídeo eles vem de servidores diferentes como no exemplo do endereço do vídeo abaixo:
> ...


 
Bom, já que você citou a parte de "content", deixo mais uma valiosa dica para quem usa ADSL e quer bloquear o DNS reverso. Segue a regra:


add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=!8291 content=user.veloxzone.com.br \
action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 


Só tomar um pouco de cuidado com o "content" pois ele não é 100% preciso (usar com prudência)...

Segue a tradução do campo, diretamente do manual da Mikrotik:

*content* (_text_) - os pacotes que contenham o mesmo texto, serão marcados por essa regra.Só lembrando que ela não funciona 100% porque não usa o mecanismo layer7 para marcar os arquivos (não lê o cabeçalhos dos pacotes ips), somente lê o conteúdo do código fonte da página e marca.....

----------


## cleijean

Muito bom mesmo este tópico, aqui deu uma melhorada bastante na rede, e para não ser repetitivo, valeu Roberto21

----------


## Roberto21

> Essa foi a regra para redirecionar que coloquei,esta em anexo.


 

Olá, bom dia!


Vou te ajudar nessa, mas vamos por partes (igual a jack) :Rofl: , no mangle está marcando os pacotes do youtube?

----------


## Roberto21

> Este tópico é a mesma coisa que o Mr. RG me falou outro dia. Você mandou vê. Valeu.


 
OLá, bom dia!


Desculpe a ignorância, mas não entendi? :Itsme:

----------


## adepad

> Olá pessoal, mais uma vez venho compartilhar os conhecimentos adquiridos no dia a dia nos estudos e procura de um conhecimento cada vez maior, para prestar um serviço de qualidade aos clientes de minha rede,tenho percebido no forum que muitos aprendem, mas, poucos compartilham, nós vemos mais aqui no forum tópicos com perguntas e respostas, quando alguém soluciona o problema de alguém vem um agradecimento (as vezes) mas depois não é compartilhado (na maioria das vezes).
> 
> Vejo tópicos em que as pessoas dizem que (PAGAM) pra quem resolver, e percebo o número grande de acessos a esse tal tópico, existem poucos tópicos como os do *MAGAL, CATV, ALEXANDRE* entre outros que realmente ensina a todos sem querer nada em troca, como o que aprendi até hoje com o MK todos vocês tem grande parcela de contribuição vou tentar retornar a contribuição (novamente).
> 
> Seguinte:
> 
> Analizando o cache de minha rede com referencias ao YOUTUBE percebi a grande besteira que é fazer cache do youtube, ou deixar que os seus arquivos entrem no cache, vou explicar porque:
> 
> Os arquivos do YOUTUBE são dinâmicos, ou seja, todas as vezes que solicitamos um vídeo, mesmo que seja o mesmo vídeo eles vem de servidores diferentes como no exemplo do endereço do vídeo abaixo:
> ...


Parabens pela sua enorme contribuição, fico muito grato porque eu já tinha essa duvida, e vc esclareceu de vez!

Obrigado!

----------


## gulinhaster

> Olá, bom dia!
> 
> 
> Vou te ajudar nessa, mas vamos por partes (igual a jack), no mangle está marcando os pacotes do youtube?


Sim esta marcando certim lá.

----------


## Magal

Nobre amigo Roberto, PARABÉNS pela iniciativa do tópico.

Abs.

Magal

----------


## m4d3

> Boa...*você marca o youtube com facilidade e redireciona para outro link*...observe que a marcação de qualquer coisa que antes era problemática agora torna-se bem mais fácil.


Não vejo como funcionar dessa forma, tente detalhar os processos para desviar o youtube para outro link.

----------


## Roberto21

> Não vejo como funcionar dessa forma, tente detalhar os processos para desviar o youtube para outro link.


 

Olá, boa tarde!


Partimos do principio que ele tem que marcar os pacotes no mangle para poder trata-los da forma como for necessário, ( o mangle existe basicamente para marcação de pacotes), o resto é uma questão só de redirecionamento, se eu não estiver correto por favor nos oriente aqui... :Itsme:

----------


## gulinhaster

> Olá, boa tarde!
> 
> 
> Partimos do principio que ele tem que marcar os pacotes no mangle para poder trata-los da forma como for necessário, ( o mangle existe basicamente para marcação de pacotes), o resto é uma questão só de redirecionamento, se eu não estiver correto por favor nos oriente aqui...


Roberto21 como eu direciono um link para esses pacotes marcados ai?

----------


## JHONNE

> Roberto21 como eu direciono um link para esses pacotes marcados ai?


bem a pergunta não foi pra mim, mas,

...amigo aí vc precisa marcar as rotas.

----------


## gulinhaster

> bem a pergunta não foi pra mim, mas,
> 
> ...amigo aí vc precisa marcar as rotas.


Tentei marcar mas parece que tem alguma coisa errada,pq parece que depois que marco a rota o youtube para de abrir.

----------


## Roberto21

Bom, exatamente como fazer isso eu não tenho agora em mente, mas vou olhar e daqui pro final da tarde posto aqui, se alguém tiver uma idéia mais rapidamente pode postar que só vai ajudar,agora vou dar uma olhada nos manuais que tenho aqui.

Mas é como eu falei, todo o tráfego do youtube está marcado, o que antes poderia ser uma tarefa difícil tornou-se mais simples por que a marcação é eficiente, ao menos no youtube, mas vou ver aqui, pena que não tenho dois link's para fazer o teste, se alguém que tem quizer disponibilizar para que eu faça os testes :Rofl: ...

----------


## Roberto21

Olá!


Não estou na maquina que posso fazer todos os testes, mas dê uma olhada nesse arquivo que está em anexo, é só seguir a mesma linha de raciocínio, só que você vai usar ao invéz do endereço a ''marcação'', quando você abrir o arquivo você vai entender o que estou dizendo.

----------


## m4d3

> Tentei marcar mas parece que tem alguma coisa errada,pq parece que depois que marco a rota o youtube para de abrir.


Exatamente, vamos analisar então por que isso acontece.

Você esta recebendo os pacotes para depois fazer as marcas, então eles já estão dentro e não há meio de dizer para eles, saiam e voltem para entrar por outra interface/rota. Logo, o meio a se utilizar é definir as rotas de entrada para cada ip origem do youtube, é importante lembrar que como são tantos servidores do youtube envolvidos a maneira mais fácil de fazer isso é colocando o youtube pela rota default e deixando outros serviços mais importantes em outros links para fins dedicados e para que não haja competição com youtube.

Marcar as conexões e posteriormente os pacotes desta conexão vindos do youtube é sempre uma boa, primeiro para identificar e depois para diminuir a necessidade de alto processamento para fim de controle de consumo de link, porém a idéia de após feito isso desviar de um link a outro estes pacotes na entrada não me parece muito plausivel, que me corrijam se eu estiver errado.

Já utilizo minha própria solução e ela inclui limitadores de youtube dentre tantos outros serviços.

Abraço a todos

Luciano Rampanelli

----------


## Roberto21

parabéns Luciano por sua excelente explicação, tem lógica sim seu pensamento, mas uma coisa me deixou curioso:

Essas tantas soluções que você tem com relação ao youtube nunca foram compartilhadas aqui não, não é?

----------


## lucianogf

quando faz a marcação de pacotes, está marcando a requisição.

se a marcação é feita para pacotes que os clientes estão requisitando pode-se definir qual link sairá a requisição, e para cada requisição há uma resposta, que virá pelo mesmo link que foi enviado.

é a mesma coisa que deixar o youtube usando a rota padrão e direcionar outras para outro link.

----------


## m4d3

> parabéns Luciano por sua excelente explicação, tem lógica sim seu pensamento, mas uma coisa me deixou curioso:
> 
> Essas tantas soluções que você tem com relação ao youtube nunca foram compartilhadas aqui não, não é?


Olá Roberto, seguinte, no inicio do youtube eu fazia tudo marcando os servidores de video, porém a 'coisa' tomou certa proporção onde fica praticamente inviável marcar todos os servidores sem contar que 'de vez em sempre' surgem novos servidores então a primeira solução deixou de funcionar, se eu tivesse publicado regras o que elas estariam fazendo hoje ? pois é....

A segunda opção como eu quis dizer, deve ser pensada e implementada, quem faz só aquilo que compreende não corre o risco de se embananar todo com regras dos outros e acabar com tudo parado.

Quando você falou Roberto em marcar para controlar mandou bem, assim mesmo já é possivel como citei no post anterior ter um otimo controle, mesmo sem redirecionamento de link quando implementado da forma citada pois os pacotes não irão competir com outros de maior prioridade (leia-se o post anterior). Tenho gosto por compartilhar idéias, pois cada um de nós já tem a solução em si.

Abração

Luciano Rampanelli

(Obs: sua atitude é honravél, parabéns)

----------


## gulinhaster

Fiz assim agora aqui e esta marcando e saindo por um link certim.

/ip firewall mangle
chain=prerouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=YTB 
passthrough=yes content=youtube 
chain=prerouting action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=youtube 
passthrough=yes connection-mark=YTB 
chain=prerouting action=mark-routing new-routing-mark=YTB passthrough=no 
connection-mark=YTB

/queue tree
name="YOUTUBE" parent=global-total packet-mark=youtube limit-at=0 
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=1000000 burst-limit=0 
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s

----------


## Roberto21

Correto!


Esse detalhe passou desapercebido por mim, para redirecionar você tem que marcar em ''prerouting'' ou seja, tudo que está entrando no roteador, no meu caso marco nas duas por que tenho ''outras soluções'' também para a marcação na entrada e saída.

----------


## Roberto21

> Olá Roberto, seguinte, no inicio do youtube eu fazia tudo marcando os servidores de video, porém a 'coisa' tomou certa proporção onde fica praticamente inviável marcar todos os servidores sem contar que 'de vez em sempre' surgem novos servidores então a primeira solução deixou de funcionar, se eu tivesse publicado regras o que elas estariam fazendo hoje ? pois é....
> 
> A segunda opção como eu quis dizer, deve ser pensada e implementada, quem faz só aquilo que compreende não corre o risco de se embananar todo com regras dos outros e acabar com tudo parado.
> 
> Quando você falou Roberto em marcar para controlar mandou bem, assim mesmo já é possivel como citei no post anterior ter um otimo controle, mesmo sem redirecionamento de link quando implementado da forma citada pois os pacotes não irão competir com outros de maior prioridade (leia-se o post anterior). Tenho gosto por compartilhar idéias, pois cada um de nós já tem a solução em si.
> 
> Abração
> 
> Luciano Rampanelli
> ...


 

Sim Luciano, sem Stress*,* esse diálogo é construtivo para nós dois e pra quem lêr o tópico, acho que eu dei um grande empurão essa semana no forum, por que mostrei (*ao menos para quem quer enchergar*) que o forum não é só um forum de perguntas e respostas, as pessoas podem se ajudar muito mais aqui, *(é o que falta na humanidade hoje).*

Depois desse meu tópico percebi outras pessoas querendo dar a mesma contribuição, o que é muito importante para nós todos, outra coisa boa, é que há um movimento em torno de uma união, e ou aproximação dos principais usuários do forum, o que nos torna mais fortes com certeza, espero que haja realmente esse encontro tipo MUM (nacioanal), e que possamos trocar muitas idéias para ai sim chegarmos todos juntos a algum lugar ''bom''.


Abração e boa sorte a você!

----------


## Magal

Totalmente apoiado.

Abs

Magal




> Sim Luciano, sem Stress*,* esse diálogo é construtivo para nós dois e pra quem lêr o tópico, acho que eu dei um grande empurão essa semana no forum, por que mostrei (*ao menos para quem quer enchergar*) que o forum não é só um forum de perguntas e respostas, as pessoas podem se ajudar muito mais aqui, *(é o que falta na humanidade hoje).*
> 
> Depois desse meu tópico percebi outras pessoas querendo dar a mesma contribuição, o que é muito importante para nós todos, outra coisa boa, é que há um movimento em torno de uma união, e ou aproximação dos principais usuários do forum, o que nos torna mais fortes com certeza, espero que haja realmente esse encontro tipo MUM (nacioanal), e que possamos trocar muitas idéias para ai sim chegarmos todos juntos a algum lugar ''bom''.
> 
> 
> Abração e boa sorte a você!

----------


## parlare

Boa tarde a todos...
Alguém trabalha com layer7 para marcar pacotes do youtube???
Estou procurando um regex para youtube. Achei alguns na net, porém não funcionaram 100%.
Alguém para contribuir???

----------


## lucianogf

> Sim Luciano, sem Stress*,* esse diálogo é construtivo para nós dois e pra quem lêr o tópico, acho que eu dei um grande empurão essa semana no forum, por que mostrei (*ao menos para quem quer enchergar*) que o forum não é só um forum de perguntas e respostas, as pessoas podem se ajudar muito mais aqui, *(é o que falta na humanidade hoje).*
> 
> Depois desse meu tópico percebi outras pessoas querendo dar a mesma contribuição, o que é muito importante para nós todos, outra coisa boa, é que há um movimento em torno de uma união, e ou aproximação dos principais usuários do forum, o que nos torna mais fortes com certeza, espero que haja realmente esse encontro tipo MUM (nacioanal), e que possamos trocar muitas idéias para ai sim chegarmos todos juntos a algum lugar ''bom''.
> 
> 
> Abração e boa sorte a você!


É por aí mesmo.

O fórum não é feito de perguntas e respostas, mas também de contribuições espontâneas.

Não sei se você participava do fórum antes dessa febre de wireless. Quando discutia-se mais sobre Linux haviam muitas contribuições voluntárias de grande valia.

O problema de hoje é que a maioria das pessoas que trabalham com wireless não entendem absolutamente nada! NADA! E ficam só fazendo perguntas repetidas e "exigindo" respostas concretas.

----------


## alexrj2001

> Bom, já que você citou a parte de "content", deixo mais uma valiosa dica para quem usa ADSL e quer bloquear o DNS reverso. Segue a regra:
> 
> 
> add chain=input protocol=tcp dst-port=!8291 content=user.veloxzone.com.br \
> action=drop comment="BLOQUEIO DE DNS REVERSO" disabled=no 
> 
> 
> Só tomar um pouco de cuidado com o "content" pois ele não é 100% preciso (usar com prudência)...
> 
> ...


 
esta regra serve para acabar com a maldita mensagem de ip reverso do site www.minhaconexão.com.br???? E
onde coloco esta regra????

----------


## catvbrasil

> esta regra serve para acabar com a maldita mensagem de ip reverso do site www.minhaconexão.com.br???? E
> onde coloco esta regra????


 
Perfeitamente!!!

/ip firewall filter

----------


## alexrj2001

> Perfeitamente!!!
> 
> /ip firewall filter


 
mais não funcionou não, continuo vendo o ip reverso no site www.minhaconexao.com.br e ainda mostra seu servidor veloxzone

----------


## catvbrasil

> mais não funcionou não, continuo vendo o ip reverso no site www.minhaconexao.com.br e ainda mostra seu servidor veloxzone


 
Qual conexão você usa? A regra está acima de todas as outras?

----------


## SgtoMarlthon

Roberto21, queria te pedir um favor, eu uso web-proxy, mas não faço cash full, teria como vc colocar todas as regras (mastigadinho) que eu tenho q fazer para usar essa tua 'sacada' do youtube, mas sem que eu precise fazer cash full, tipo eu queria fazer o cash do youtube corretamente, pq minha regra é antigona, e ta no web-proxy a regra. Quando peço MASTIGADINHA é pq não sei nada de mk, tanto é que li todos os posts desse artigo mas não sei aproveitar tuas regras, agradeço antecipadamente.

PS.: Eu fui um dos que botou tópico "pago para quem resolver" :-) mas tipo, eu já tinha postado meu probelma 3x em 3 posts, e só quando eu disse que pagava é que consegui resolver.

----------


## SgtoMarlthon

CATV desculpa minha ignorãncia mas oq esse IP reverso faz?

----------


## Roberto21

> Roberto21, queria te pedir um favor, eu uso web-proxy, mas não faço cash full, teria como vc colocar todas as regras (mastigadinho) que eu tenho q fazer para usar essa tua 'sacada' do youtube, mas sem que eu precise fazer cash full, tipo eu queria fazer o cash do youtube corretamente, pq minha regra é antigona, e ta no web-proxy a regra. Quando peço MASTIGADINHA é pq não sei nada de mk, tanto é que li todos os posts desse artigo mas não sei aproveitar tuas regras, agradeço antecipadamente.
> 
> PS.: Eu fui um dos que botou tópico "pago para quem resolver" :-) mas tipo, eu já tinha postado meu probelma 3x em 3 posts, e *só quando eu disse que pagava é que consegui resolver*.


 

Isso pra mim é que não está correto, está fora do propósito do forum, as pessoas vem aqui e aprendem, (como eu vim), e depois qurem cobrar por uma informação que na maioria das vezes aprenderam aqui.

*existem situações em que a cobrança é justa* (isso não tem como negar), mas em outras não é.


Olha só, essa regra e todas as explicações que dei no início do tópico é que *NÃO ADIANTA* fazer cache do youtube, por que o *conteúdo do youtube é dinâmico*, *ou seja o mesmo vídeo vem de endereços diferentes, e se vier de endereços diferentes o proxy identifica como dois arquivos diferentes, imagine você o mesmo vídeo com dez endereços diferentes dentro do proxy, só ai seriam quase 100 megas de cache que não seriam acessados mais* então essas regras que postei é para que o youtube não entre no cache (por que como disse não adianta) e que possamos ter um controle sobre os vídeos do youtube, a maior ''sacada'' é marcar todo conteúdo do youtube sem dificuldades, por que antes de eu postar poderia-se dizer que era praticamente zero a chançe de marcar todo conteúdo do youtube com mikrotik.

*Então a regra* *marca os vídeos do youtube*,*retira os vídeos do cache*,*e também controla a velocidade* que seus clientes acessaram os vídeos, essa é a grande ''sacada''.

O que você está querendo (fazer cache do youtube) vai na contramão do tópico e não adianta.

----------


## alexrj2001

> Qual conexão você usa? A regra está acima de todas as outras?


 
Blz coloquei a regra para primeira da lista e funcionou, mais agora quando entra no site minha conexão já não mostra mais nada sobre o site somente cabeçalho mais jé no site www.meuip.com.br mostra na barra de títulos o ip que está no modem tem como acabar com este ip???w

----------


## adepad

> Isso pra mim é que não está correto, está fora do propósito do forum, as pessoas vem aqui e aprendem, (como eu vim), e depois qurem cobrar por uma informação que na maioria das vezes aprenderam aqui.
> 
> *existem situações em que a cobrança é justa* (isso não tem como negar), mas em outras não é.
> 
> 
> Olha só, essa regra e todas as explicações que dei no início do tópico é que *NÃO ADIANTA* fazer cache do youtube, por que o *conteúdo do youtube é dinâmico*, *ou seja o mesmo vídeo vem de endereços diferentes, e se vier de endereços diferentes o proxy identifica como dois arquivos diferentes, imagine você o mesmo vídeo com dez endereços diferentes dentro do proxy, só ai seriam quase 100 megas de cache que não seriam acessados mais* então essas regras que postei é para que o youtube não entre no cache (por que como disse não adianta) e que possamos ter um controle sobre os vídeos do youtube, a maior ''sacada'' é marcar todo conteúdo do youtube sem dificuldades, por que antes de eu postar poderia-se dizer que era praticamente zero a chançe de marcar todo conteúdo do youtube com mikrotik.
> 
> *Então a regra* *marca os vídeos do youtube*,*retira os vídeos do cache*,*e também controla a velocidade* que seus clientes acessaram os vídeos, essa é a grande ''sacada''.
> 
> O que você está querendo (fazer cache do youtube) vai na contramão do tópico e não adianta.


Roberto não sei o que eu estou fazendo de errado pois segui os passos que você deixo lá no inicio, já chequei um monte de vezes e não consegui achar nada de errado, desculpe a minha ignorância mas não estou conseguindo passar do controle banda ou seja o cliente tem 128k adicionei lá no queue tree que ele vai ter 1 mega no youtube mas quando peço pra executar ele obeçe a regra do simple queue o que eu estou fazendo de errado ou sejá ela não consegue sair da regra simple queue!


Obrigado pela sua contribuição!

Muito obrigado!

Valeu!

Abraçoos!

----------


## Roberto21

Olha só...


A queue tree e é executada no mikrotik antes da queue simple, então para simplificar a compreenção *os dados saem do mikrotik pela queue tree sem passar pela queue simple* o que ocasiona uma ''não marcação'' dos pacotes na queue simple, e sim uma totalização de todos os pacotes na queue tree, por exemplo:

Agora em um dia e meio de acessos ao youtube em minha rede tenho marcados quase 5 gigas de youtube na queue tree, isso é o total que todos os clientes usaram, mas esses 5 gigas não estão distribuidos nas queue simple dos clientes compreendeu?

Se as regras estão marcando certinho no mangle então elas devem estar marcando na queue tree também, e se tiver marcando na queue tree está funcionando.

Se você adicionou as regras uma a uma experimente adicionar copiando e colando via NEW TERMINAL

----------


## catvbrasil

> Blz coloquei a regra para primeira da lista e funcionou, mais agora quando entra no site minha conexão já não mostra mais nada sobre o site somente cabeçalho mais jé no site www.meuip.com.br mostra na barra de títulos o ip que está no modem tem como acabar com este ip???w


 
Realmente é isso que acontece... O cliente terá acesso ao ip, porém o reverso não será mostrado... Pode testar em todas as páginas/// A princípio se você não quer que ele acesse nem mesmo o site, coloque o endereço do site no "content"e de um drop que rersolverá o problema.

----------


## Roberto21

> Realmente é isso que acontece... O cliente terá acesso ao ip, porém o reverso não será mostrado... Pode testar em todas as páginas/// A princípio se você não quer que ele acesse nem mesmo o site, coloque o endereço do site no *"content"e de um drop que rersolverá o problema*.


 

Ae meu garoto, você aprende rápido hen? Quando ficar grande vai trabalhar com miktotik...ehehehhehe


Abraços. :Dancing:

----------


## adepad

> Olha só...
> 
> 
> A queue tree e é executada no mikrotik antes da queue simple, então para simplificar a compreenção *os dados saem do mikrotik pela queue tree sem passar pela queue simple* o que ocasiona uma ''não marcação'' dos pacotes na queue simple, e sim uma totalização de todos os pacotes na queue tree, por exemplo:
> 
> Agora em um dia e meio de acessos ao youtube em minha rede tenho marcados quase 5 gigas de youtube na queue tree, isso é o total que todos os clientes usaram, mas esses 5 gigas não estão distribuidos nas queue simple dos clientes compreendeu?
> 
> Se as regras estão marcando certinho no mangle então elas devem estar marcando na queue tree também, e se tiver marcando na queue tree está funcionando.
> 
> Se você adicionou as regras uma a uma experimente adicionar copiando e colando via NEW TERMINAL


 
Roberto por favor me esclarece uma duvida o content que você se refere fica na guia advanced é isso?

Muito obrigado!

----------


## Roberto21

Sim, em IP/FIREWALL na guia NAT,FILTER, E MANGLE na aba advanced contém a parte content como no anexo:

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ae meu garoto, você aprende rápido hen? Quando ficar grande vai trabalhar com miktotik...ehehehhehe
> 
> 
> Abraços.


 
kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


Veja aquele lance da proview e deixa a gente informado, ok????

Acabei de descobrir que a nova versão do mikrotik tem um tal de "pin" que transforma todo o tráfego (inclusive da wireless), em multicast... Agora vou ver como coloco para funcionar e aviso a todos... Abraços!!

----------


## cristianoduarte

Não seria melhor montar um servidor linux com squid e fazer os caches do youtube nele não ????????????????
Pois tenho aki funcionando uma maravilha!

----------


## Roberto21

> Não seria melhor montar um servidor linux com squid e fazer os caches do youtube nele não ????????????????
> Pois tenho aki funcionando uma maravilha!


 

Rapaz, você não leu direito o tópico, a solução é para *QUEM USA O CACHE DO MIKROTIK*, e mesmo usando o squid como cache em paralelo se ele não tiver as configurações corretas você está cometendo o mesmo erro, leia o tópico novamente com calma que você vai compreender.

Se mesmo assim você achar que está fazendo cache do youtube (que é dinâmico) e os arquivos do youtube estão saindo como HIT poste aqui as configurações, também ajudará a muitos... :Itsme:

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Rapaz, você não leu direito o tópico, a solução é para *QUEM USA O CACHE DO MIKROTIK*, e mesmo usando o squid como cache em paralelo se ele não tiver as configurações corretas você está cometendo o mesmo erro, leia o tópico novamente com calma que você vai compreender.
> 
> Se mesmo assim você achar que está fazendo cache do youtube (que é dinâmico) e os arquivos do youtube estão saindo como HIT poste aqui as configurações, também ajudará a muitos...


 
Mas, depois de muita dedicação consegui fazer cache do youtube no squid ja testei em duas distribuiçoes ubuntu e debian funcionou muito bem, e esta funcionando. Mesmo as paginas sendo dinamicas é possivel sim fazer o cache dos videos do youtube e utiliza-lo ao abrir um video.

----------


## SgtoMarlthon

> Isso pra mim é que não está correto, está fora do propósito do forum, as pessoas vem aqui e aprendem, (como eu vim), e depois qurem cobrar por uma informação que na maioria das vezes aprenderam aqui.
> 
> *existem situações em que a cobrança é justa* (isso não tem como negar), mas em outras não é.
> 
> 
> Olha só, essa regra e todas as explicações que dei no início do tópico é que *NÃO ADIANTA* fazer cache do youtube, por que o *conteúdo do youtube é dinâmico*, *ou seja o mesmo vídeo vem de endereços diferentes, e se vier de endereços diferentes o proxy identifica como dois arquivos diferentes, imagine você o mesmo vídeo com dez endereços diferentes dentro do proxy, só ai seriam quase 100 megas de cache que não seriam acessados mais* então essas regras que postei é para que o youtube não entre no cache (por que como disse não adianta) e que possamos ter um controle sobre os vídeos do youtube, a maior ''sacada'' é marcar todo conteúdo do youtube sem dificuldades, por que antes de eu postar poderia-se dizer que era praticamente zero a chançe de marcar todo conteúdo do youtube com mikrotik.
> 
> *Então a regra* *marca os vídeos do youtube*,*retira os vídeos do cache*,*e também controla a velocidade* que seus clientes acessaram os vídeos, essa é a grande ''sacada''.
> 
> O que você está querendo (fazer cache do youtube) vai na contramão do tópico e não adianta.


Entendi, mas se vc está dizendo que não é vantagem fazer cash do youtube, então eu tb não quero fazer, não aguento mais, é 90% dos clientes todos no youtube direto, sem parar. Tenho que fazer algo. manda as regras pra mim, pra eu tirar os vídeos do cash, e essa de controlar a velocidade é tipo a do P2P que a gente libera uma quantidade máxima da banda?

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Entendi, mas se vc está dizendo que não é vantagem fazer cash do youtube, então eu tb não quero fazer, não aguento mais, é 90% dos clientes todos no youtube direto, sem parar. Tenho que fazer algo. manda as regras pra mim, pra eu tirar os vídeos do cash, e essa de controlar a velocidade é tipo a do P2P que a gente libera uma quantidade máxima da banda?


 
Adianta sim fazer cache do youtube, eu tenho aki funcionando. No meu caso, ainda uso cache full, então, os videos em cache cehgam numa velocidade estraordinaria, alem de economizar uma boa qtdade de banda, principalmente nos videos grandes.

Por isto não concordo com a regra, de bloqueio do cache do youtube a não ser que este cache seja feito em mikrotik, que ainda não consegui descobrir uma solução para isto.

----------


## phoenixassiste

> Entendi, mas se vc está dizendo que não é vantagem fazer cash do youtube, então eu tb não quero fazer, não aguento mais, é 90% dos clientes todos no youtube direto, sem parar. Tenho que fazer algo. manda as regras pra mim, pra eu tirar os vídeos do cash, e essa de controlar a velocidade é tipo a do P2P que a gente libera uma quantidade máxima da banda?


Desculpe minha intromissão mas, segundo o que acompanhei desde o inicio do post, as regras na qual você se refere, encontram-se postadas no início deste.
Faça bom proveito pois, testei aqui e funciona que é uma maravilha.
Sds,
Elieser Ribeiro

----------


## SgtoMarlthon

> Desculpe minha intromissão mas, segundo o que acompanhei desde o inicio do post, as regras na qual você se refere, encontram-se postadas no início deste.
> Faça bom proveito pois, testei aqui e funciona que é uma maravilha.
> Sds,
> Elieser Ribeiro


Certo, mas pelo que entendi as regras servem para quem tem cash full.

----------


## phoenixassiste

> Certo, mas pelo que entendi as regras servem para quem tem cash full.


Posso estar equivocado mas eu, particularmente, ñ uso cash full e as regras funcionaram perfeitamente.

Sds,

Elieser Ribeiro.

http://elvisnetworks0.sytes.net:1020...outube0030.gif

----------


## Roberto21

> Adianta sim fazer cache do youtube, eu tenho aki funcionando. No meu caso, ainda uso cache full, então, os videos em cache cehgam numa velocidade estraordinaria, alem de economizar uma boa qtdade de banda, principalmente nos videos grandes.
> 
> Por isto não concordo com a regra, de bloqueio do cache do youtube a não ser que este cache seja feito em mikrotik, que ainda não consegui descobrir uma solução para isto.


 

Parabéns camarada, você conseguiu não entender *NADA* do que postei no tópico por que em nenhum momento eu falo em *cachefull*, segundo, como você consegue os *HIT'S do youtube se eles são dinâmicos*? A um tempo atraz se conseguia isso facilmente, mas de um tempo pra cá a estrutura do youtube mudou e o MK continua fazendo cache sim dos vídeos do youtube, mas não os acessa outra vez.

O fato de discordar ou não é um direito seu, mas olhe os agradecimentos no início do tópico, será que eu e todos que entenderam a idéia estão errados, e você está certo? A minha intenção foi ajudar a muitos, mas existem alguns que não querem ser ajudados, a parte que discordo com você é você vir aqui e dizer *ADIANTA SIM FAZER CACHE DO YOUTUBE*, quando você diz isso na minha ótica você está dizendo que estou errado, eu já te disse por que estou certo, agora você por favor me diga por que estou errado e me mostre a solução para utilizar os HIT"s do youtube, no mikrotik e no SQUID, no SQUID até se consegue, mas precisa-se de regras específicas para isso.

Boa noite!

----------


## Roberto21

> Mas, depois de muita dedicação consegui fazer cache do youtube no squid ja testei em duas distribuiçoes ubuntu e debian funcionou muito bem, e esta funcionando. Mesmo as paginas sendo dinamicas é possivel sim fazer o cache dos videos do youtube e utiliza-lo ao abrir um video.


 

MAIS COLEGA, EU DISSE QUE* O TÓPICO É PARA QUEM USA O CACHE DO MIKROTIK,* COM O SQUID ''PURO'' É POSSÍVEL SIM, MAS COM O *CACHE DO MIKROTIK QUE É O QUE A MAIORIA USA* NÃO HÁ CONDIÇÕES, POR QUE O MIKROTIK É LIMITADO NAS CONFIGURAÇÕES DO PROXY. :Damnmate:

----------


## Roberto21

> Certo, mas pelo que entendi as regras servem para quem tem cash full.


 
Olá camarada, boa noite!


Desculpe a ausência hoje do tópico, hoje foi corrido demais o dia...olhe o tópico *não tem nada a ver com cachefull*, o tópico *tem a ver com o cache do mikrotik*,as regras são para dar *um up ou um dow no youtube*, dependendo da velocidade que você determinar na queue tree, não tem nada com cachefull, até por que você não conseguiria um cachefull com um arquivo que não é acessado dentro do proxy do MIKROTIK.


Qualquer outra dúvida estamos ai... :Itsme:

----------


## lucianogf

é o que sempre digo, não adianta nada postar a receita de bolo se muitos, nem ao menos, sabem o que é cada ingrediente.

como dito, estas regras são para não deixart objetos do youtube serem gravados em cache, pelo motivo X ou Y, e já explicado no início do tópico.

Quem não entendeu leia, no mínimo, mais duas vezes.

Quem diz que é possível fazer cache e usar os objetos em cache mostre a solução. Se não quer mostrar a solução é melhor não dizer nada!

----------


## adepad

> MAIS COLEGA, EU DISSE QUE* O TÓPICO É PARA QUEM USA O CACHE DO MIKROTIK,* COM O SQUID ''PURO'' É POSSÍVEL SIM, MAS COM O *CACHE DO MIKROTIK QUE É O QUE A MAIORIA USA* NÃO HÁ CONDIÇÕES, POR QUE O MIKROTIK É LIMITADO NAS CONFIGURAÇÕES DO PROXY.


Desculpe roberto mais uma vez eu estar te incomodando mas eu fiz certo como vc me passou, e o queue tree meu parece nao funcionar então resolvi postar para ver o que pode estar dando errado ele ta recebendo os pacotes perfeitamente como mostra a mensagem mas o q eu percebi é que o simple queue que está amarrando, resolvi postar para ver o que está dando de errado ou seja o cliente não consegue executar como mais de 128k o video de jeito nenhum então resolvi postar para ver o que eu posso estar fazendo de errado!


Mas uma vez obrigado pela sua enorme atenção!

Fico muito grato!

Obrigado.
Abraçoos!!!

----------


## Roberto21

> Desculpe roberto mais uma vez eu estar te incomodando mas eu fiz certo como vc me passou, e o queue tree meu parece nao funcionar então resolvi postar para ver o que pode estar dando errado ele ta recebendo os pacotes perfeitamente como mostra a mensagem mas o q eu percebi é que o simple queue que está amarrando, resolvi postar para ver o que está dando de errado ou seja o cliente não consegue executar como mais de 128k o video de jeito nenhum então resolvi postar para ver o que eu posso estar fazendo de errado!
> 
> 
> Mas uma vez obrigado pela sua enorme atenção!
> 
> Fico muito grato!
> 
> Obrigado.
> Abraçoos!!!


 

Olá camarada!


pelas imagens postadas existe sim um erro nas suas configurações, no queue simple você não precisa configurar essa velocidade de um mega não, você configura normalmente como você configurava antes seus clientes, com 128K mesmo, não mexe nada ai, agora a regra está funcionando sim, e muito bem, a prova disso é que você tem 461 megas de trafégo do youtube na queue tree.

Olha só, presta atenção nisso que vou te dizer, imagine a queue simple e a queue tree como duas saídas de água em um cano, só que a queue tree é uma saída que vem antes da saída da queue simple, ou seja a saída do cano da queue tree e antes da saída do cano da queue simple, então a água sairá primeiro pela QUEUE TREE fazendo com que a QUEUE SIMPLE não tenha nenhum controle nos dados da queue tree.

Isso em termos técnicos é quando digo que a queue tree é executada antes da queue simple, quando os dados passam na queue tree eles saem logo do mikrotik para os clientes, antes de chegar na queue simple, então isso significa pelas imagens que você postou que a sua regra está funcionando perfeitamente por que você já tem um trafego de 461 megas marcados na queue tree, e você deve setar a velocidade dos seus clientes exatamente para como era antes, sei que de download você mostra que é 128k se de upload fosse 70k coloque os 70k lá na queue simple. :Itsme: 


Mas qualquer outra dúvida estou a sua disposição.

----------


## parlare

> Adianta sim fazer cache do youtube, eu tenho aki funcionando. No meu caso, ainda uso cache full, então, os videos em cache cehgam numa velocidade estraordinaria, alem de economizar uma boa qtdade de banda, principalmente nos videos grandes.
> 
> Por isto não concordo com a regra, de bloqueio do cache do youtube a não ser que este cache seja feito em mikrotik, que ainda não consegui descobrir uma solução para isto.


Boa noite amigo...
Compartilhe suas regras do cache youtube conosco, assim irá mostrar sua eficacia...
Aguardo...

----------


## parlare

> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> 
> Veja aquele lance da proview e deixa a gente informado, ok????
> 
> Acabei de descobrir que a nova versão do mikrotik tem um tal de "pin" que transforma todo o tráfego (inclusive da wireless), em multicast... Agora vou ver como coloco para funcionar e aviso a todos... Abraços!!


ae catv, quebra essa..
c tem regex de layer7 para identificra youtube???

----------


## minelli

Bom L7 do youtube ñ tenho mas vai ai o que tenho talvez ajude, rssss....... 



```
HTTP_Video
http/(0\.9|1\.0|1\.1)[\x09-\x0d ][1-5][0-9][0-9][\x09-\x0d -~]*(content-type: video)
```

----------


## Roberto21

> Bom L7 do youtube ñ tenho mas vai ai o que tenho talvez ajude, rssss....... 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> HTTP_Video
> http/(0\.9|1\.0|1\.1)[\x09-\x0d ][1-5][0-9][0-9][\x09-\x0d -~]*(content-type: video)
> ```


 

caramba... :Rofl:

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Parabéns camarada, você conseguiu não entender *NADA* do que postei no tópico por que em nenhum momento eu falo em *cachefull*, segundo, como você consegue os *HIT'S do youtube se eles são dinâmicos*? A um tempo atraz se conseguia isso facilmente, mas de um tempo pra cá a estrutura do youtube mudou e o MK continua fazendo cache sim dos vídeos do youtube, mas não os acessa outra vez.
> 
> O fato de discordar ou não é um direito seu, mas olhe os agradecimentos no início do tópico, será que eu e todos que entenderam a idéia estão errados, e você está certo? A minha intenção foi ajudar a muitos, mas existem alguns que não querem ser ajudados, a parte que discordo com você é você vir aqui e dizer *ADIANTA SIM FAZER CACHE DO YOUTUBE*, quando você diz isso na minha ótica você está dizendo que estou errado, eu já te disse por que estou certo, agora você por favor me diga por que estou errado e me mostre a solução para utilizar os HIT"s do youtube, no mikrotik e no SQUID, no SQUID até se consegue, mas precisa-se de regras específicas para isso.
> 
> Boa noite!


Pra começar eu fiz citação a outro usuário!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Entendi suas regras e são de grande serventia a todos, coloquei um agradecimento. 
Mas, meu amigo, entrei neste topico dizendo sobre especificamente no cache do youtube. Pois diversas pessoas como vc, falam que não adianta colocar o video em cache no mikrotik, então disse que em linux adianta sim! Fiz aki e tenho funcionando!

Meu amigo estude um pouco mais sobre as opçoes um pouco mais recentes do squid, com cache_rewrite, talvez assim vc consiga entender o que estou falando.

----------


## cristianoduarte

> é o que sempre digo, não adianta nada postar a receita de bolo se muitos, nem ao menos, sabem o que é cada ingrediente.
> 
> como dito, estas regras são para não deixart objetos do youtube serem gravados em cache, pelo motivo X ou Y, e já explicado no início do tópico.
> 
> Quem não entendeu leia, no mínimo, mais duas vezes.
> 
> Quem diz que é possível fazer cache e usar os objetos em cache mostre a solução. Se não quer mostrar a solução é melhor não dizer nada!


 
Amigo, R$300,00 coloco seu squid fazendo cache do youtube, aí sim te mostro!!!!!!!!!!!!

Atualize-se!!!!!!!

----------


## cristianoduarte

> Boa noite amigo...
> Compartilhe suas regras do cache youtube conosco, assim irá mostrar sua eficacia...
> Aguardo...


 
Amigo, poderia fazer isto, mas tem colegas no forum que ainda falam as coisas com criticas, como se fossem donos da verdade.
Agradeço vc por sua manifestação positiva.

----------


## lucianogf

> Amigo, R$300,00 coloco seu squid fazendo cache do youtube, aí sim te mostro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Atualize-se!!!!!!!


quer vender serviço? vá para os classificados!

----------


## Roberto21

> Amigo, R$300,00 coloco seu squid fazendo cache do youtube, aí sim te mostro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Atualize-se!!!!!!!


 :Thumpdown: 



*Rapaz, se você conhecer o nível de conhecimento do Luciano você perceberá a besteira que postou aqui*, talvez o que você saiba do squid *seja muito mais do que qualquer pessoa no Brasil*, mas está faltando simplicidade, está sobrando vaidade e com isso você não consegue muita coisa...que tal rever os seus conceitos?

Aqui é lugar de todos aprenderem com todos, e por mais que alguém saiba mais do que os outros raramente se vê coisa desse tipo, quando há, é rechaçada logo, mas sem conhecer o seu *ALTÍSSIMO* nível com o *LINUX* eu ainda apostaria todos meus clientes no Luciano.

Passar bem.

----------


## lucianogf

Pessoal,

O tópico está saindo do foco, vamos manter o rumo ou terei que trancá-lo.

----------


## Roberto21

Bom, é o melhor mesmo a fazer agora, quem aproveitou...ótimo, vou trancar o tópico. *Obrigado a todos*



*Reabri para ajudar a muitos !!!!!!!!*

----------


## alysson28

Essa funça "content" serviria tb para extenxoes dos arquivos, tipo .FLV?

----------


## clovisfernando

> é o que sempre digo, não adianta nada postar a receita de bolo se muitos, nem ao menos, sabem o que é cada ingrediente.
> 
> como dito, estas regras são para não deixart objetos do youtube serem gravados em cache, pelo motivo X ou Y, e já explicado no início do tópico.
> 
> Quem não entendeu leia, no mínimo, mais duas vezes.
> 
> Quem diz que é possível fazer cache e usar os objetos em cache mostre a solução. Se não quer mostrar a solução é melhor não dizer nada!


 Roberto21, antes de mais nada parabéns pelas suas dicas e ajudas dadas aqui no forum, mas infelizmente nem Jesus agradou a todos.
Lucianogf, Concordo e apoio o seu comnetário e acrescento que se o usuário do forum não quer ajudar, ajuda muito se não atrapalhar com "críticas " sem contribuição nenhuma.
Força a todos e não desanimem com o forum.
Bom 2009! :Congrats:

----------


## xnetinho

> quer vender serviço? vá para os classificados!


Caro Luciano, 

Estou indignado com o comportamento de alguns membros desse fórum que foram expostos neste tópico.

Qnd me registrei aqui no under-linux não lembro que vc ou qualquer outro moderador pediu dinheiro pra aceitar meu registro, portanto julgo o comportamento desse cidadão incompatível com os princípios que regem este fórum, que seriam a troca e o compartilhamento de informações gratuitamente. É irrazoável, imoral e inaceitável que alguém se utilize desse espaço para adquirir o conhecimento que foi compartilhado por outros gratuitamente com a finalidade de vender aquilo que foi conseguido de graça, ao meu modesto ver isso é irrequecimento sem causa.

Pelo aqui exposto, sugiro à vc Luciano, como moderador desse fórum, a expulsão do usuário cristianoduarte pelos fatos ocorridos neste tópico.


Abraços.
TFA a todos!

----------


## lucianogf

> Caro Luciano, 
> 
> Estou indignado com o comportamento de alguns membros desse fórum que foram expostos neste tópico.
> 
> Qnd me registrei aqui no under-linux não lembro que vc ou qualquer outro moderador pediu dinheiro pra aceitar meu registro, portanto julgo o comportamento desse cidadão incompatível com os princípios que regem este fórum, que seriam a troca e o compartilhamento de informações gratuitamente. É irrazoável, imoral e inaceitável que alguém se utilize desse espaço para adquirir o conhecimento que foi compartilhado por outros gratuitamente com a finalidade de vender aquilo que foi conseguido de graça, ao meu modesto ver isso é irrequecimento sem causa.
> 
> Pelo aqui exposto, sugiro à vc Luciano, como moderador desse fórum, a expulsão do usuário cristianoduarte pelos fatos ocorridos neste tópico.
> 
> 
> ...


xnetinho,

O fato do usuário adiquirir conhecimento e depois querer vender serviços no fórum não é motivo para banimento.

Desde que participo do fórum já vi usuários começarem do zero, adquirirem determinado conhecimento e depois querer vender serviço, gostaria de poder banir esse tipo de gente, mas não é assim que funciona.

Todo mundo é livre para fazer o que quiser, respeitando as políticas do fórum.

Att,

Luciano

----------


## conradinhonetomk

Gostei... Parabéns!! Esse passo-a-passo me ajudou muito...

Obrigado!! :Hello:

----------


## alancp

> Olá pessoal, mais uma vez venho compartilhar os conhecimentos adquiridos no dia a dia nos estudos e procura de um conhecimento cada vez maior, para prestar um serviço de qualidade aos clientes de minha rede,tenho percebido no forum que muitos aprendem, mas, poucos compartilham, nós vemos mais aqui no forum tópicos com perguntas e respostas, quando alguém soluciona o problema de alguém vem um agradecimento (as vezes) mas depois não é compartilhado (na maioria das vezes).
> 
> Vejo tópicos em que as pessoas dizem que (PAGAM) pra quem resolver, e percebo o número grande de acessos a esse tal tópico, existem poucos tópicos como os do *MAGAL, CATV, ALEXANDRE* entre outros que realmente ensina a todos sem querer nada em troca, como o que aprendi até hoje com o MK todos vocês tem grande parcela de contribuição vou tentar retornar a contribuição (novamente).
> 
> Seguinte:
> 
> Analizando o cache de minha rede com referencias ao YOUTUBE percebi a grande besteira que é fazer cache do youtube, ou deixar que os seus arquivos entrem no cache, vou explicar porque:
> 
> Os arquivos do YOUTUBE são dinâmicos, ou seja, todas as vezes que solicitamos um vídeo, mesmo que seja o mesmo vídeo eles vem de servidores diferentes como no exemplo do endereço do vídeo abaixo:
> ...


 
Sempre que ativo essa regra meus clientes reclamam de erro do proxy.

Varios sites que eles vão abrir da a pagina de erro do meu proxy...

----------


## Roberto21

Simples...Você cometeu algum erro nas configurações ou na posição da regra do NAT, observou que você foi o único nesse tópico a relacionar um problema com as regras? Então com certeza o problema é ai!

Revise tudo com calma e coloque a regra do NAT antes da regra de redirecionamento.

----------


## magrock

Medida Expetacular.
Parabéns pelo seu topico está bem explicado. Pessoas como voce são os que fazem desse forum o melhor do brasil.
Agora só uma pergunta roberto, voce poderia me explicar qual a função do "Content"?
o que eu percebi é que não tem nenhum IP setado para Source e nem em Destiny, e a regra está contabilizando perfeitamente, e visualizando no Conn Track o Connection Mark está marcando o YTB para a porta 53/UDP, e estou intrigado com esse "Content", Voce poderia me dar essa explicação.
Se for o caso eu agradeço novamente (rsrsrsrsrs).
Obrigado pela atenção meu nobre. Sucesso para voce !  :Shakehands:   :Cheers:

----------


## magrock

Agora, para os casos como o meu que utiliza squid em paralelo com MK encontrei "Googlando" algumas formas de cache para o youtube, apesar de não testar nenhuma, pois deixei de ser um Usuario da 
M$ e estou iniciando em Linux, estou estudadno a fundo o sistema e não entendi muito bem as formas de aplicação no sistema (Coisas de Iniciante).
Deixarei aqui o Link da pesquisa feita por mim as quais achei interessante, que para um profissional não deve ser coisa de outro mundo OK.

1: ECache - O cache efetivo no Squid
2: Linux: ECache - O cache efetivo [Artigo] 

OBS: os Tutoriais são os mesmos

Espero ter ajudado

 :Ciao:

----------


## labrbomfim

> Adianta sim fazer cache do youtube, eu tenho aki funcionando. No meu caso, ainda uso cache full, então, os videos em cache cehgam numa velocidade estraordinaria, alem de economizar uma boa qtdade de banda, principalmente nos videos grandes.
> 
> Por isto não concordo com a regra, de bloqueio do cache do youtube a não ser que este cache seja feito em mikrotik, que ainda não consegui descobrir uma solução para isto.


Quem fez seu cache do youtube?

----------


## admskill

Eu ainda nao encontrei uma solução... tem uns tutoriais bem loucos por ai ... mas tem um em especial no qual vc coloca a pagina youtube no servidor web do linux e funciona certim ... mas ainda nao ouvi ninguem dizer que isso funciona !

----------


## m4d3

Seguinte pessoALL, criei um video ensinando como instalar um servidor debian basico e nele configurar vários serviços inclusive o squid com suporte ao youtube e afins, atualizações da microsoft e antivirus tudo baseado no thundercache, o video ensina instalar o básico e um script instala e configura os demais pacotes. Segue link com video, download e explicações:

Tutorial Debian Cache para integração com Mikrotik

----------


## int21

Pô Roberto, chega um certo nivel de conhecimento no forum que se cruza a barreira da intelectualidadse e da ignorância e esta é a pior zona de conflito, eu consegui compreender suas colocações e concordo com garbage-out que vc esta fazendo sim, ja uso a um bom tempo. Mas rasga-cedas a parte, talvez "expressões regulares" sejam sim um caminho para o dinamismo das requisições, alias, as soluções até agora encontradas em perl para tal façanha não usam outra coisa (fora os rewrites da vida), mas em uma luz na fim do túnel para nos que ainda estamos caçando o túnel né!

Acredito que o MK vai evoluir aponto de colocar estas dificuldades que hoje temos nativamente nas futuras distros, ja se viu que uma linguagem com PERL, PYTHON são maravilhosas, agora imagina isso nativamente rodando num MK, onde quero chegar, outro dia achei uma distro do mk que tinha um crack .npk que vc executava e ele craqueava, besteiras a parte de tudo tiro algo de bom, consegui abrir o mk a ponto de chegar no seu sistema operaciona, na raiz dele aberto dentro de uma maquina virtual, as scrips poderim ser postos diretos dentro do mk no squid não?? So precisava ver a versão que eles utilizam, se achar a ideia legal me de um toque que envio pra vc dar uma analizada, derrepente, conhecendo ele pelas visceras surja outro fio de esperança do tão sonhado cache no mk (com paginas dinamicas etudo +)

Um forte abraço cara e parabens!

----------


## lucianogf

só pra não passar em branco, mikrotik não é distribuição, é um "Router OS", de código fechado. Se ele passar a usar "mais" programas de código aberto vai infringir mais e mais a GPL e com isso terá que abrir seu fonte, coisa que duvido que eles querem fazer.

----------


## SempreOnLine

> Bom L7 do youtube ñ tenho mas vai ai o que tenho talvez ajude, rssss....... 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> HTTP_Video
> http/(0\.9|1\.0|1\.1)[\x09-\x0d ][1-5][0-9][0-9][\x09-\x0d -~]*(content-type: video)
> ```


Pelo amor, oque que é isto? É para controle de acesso do cache do Web-Proxy? Pelo que intuí, rsss..., serve além do youtube, além do terra TV e etc e tal.... 

Me ajudem estou tendo pesadelos!!!

Agradeço antecipadamente.


TÓPICO EXCELENTE ESTE AQUI! PARABÉNS!!!

----------


## cristofercg

não sei se eu fiz errado, mais creio que não tenha feito, aqui eu botei a velocidade de 1mb na queue tree mais essa velocidade só funciona pra abertura da pagina do youtube não funciona pro carregamento do video, ou seja se eu botar 1 mb ele abre a pagina mais rapido mais não carrega o video na mesma velocidade. eu testei da seguinte forma, botei 56k no queue tree e a pagina demorou uma eternidade pra carregar mais o video carregou na velocidade do cliente ou seja 600k . será que isso ocorre com mais alguem ? desde já agradeço o topico. pois atravez dele consegui fazer com o orkut .

----------


## Roberto21

Esquece isso, já está ultrapassado...usa o ThunderCache e acabou o problema. :Stupido:

----------

